# How to build base for patio pavers?



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

kroppe said:


> Finished the excavation. Decided to keep some of the old stone, didn't make sense to remove stone only to bring in more stone. Will order the new stone and sand this week. Then things will be in limbo for a bit due to some travel.



Maybe your project is done?? 

I have a friend in the paver business and he uses black filter cloth between the crushed stone and sand, otherwise the sand infiltrates the stone and that's when you start seeing pavers start settling. 

I did my own this way and they've stayed nice and level since I installed them prob 20 years ago. Use some good cloth not the junk you can buy at Lowes or garden shops.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

That's a great idea. I'm in process with it and not using cloth, although it sounds like it would work well. Progress is slow because of work/life stuff, plus I am not the fastest contractor on the block!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Finished the stone base today, and started on the sand bed and pavers. I have about 10% of the patio surface area installed. The whole bricks are pretty easy, things will slow down when I need to make the cuts. The end is in sight, but still a ways to go.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

95% of the paver surface area is finished. Hope to finish it tomorrow, the whole bricks that is. Then the edge cut pieces, sweep sand over the whole thing, then plate compactor. Would like to finish it next weekend but Irma remnants might be in the area...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Finished all of the whole bricks. Have the cuts, sweep in some sand, and compacting to do. It's all doable in one day, if the weather would cooperate. Chances of rain in the forecast for the next 5-6 days...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Finished the straight/square cuts today. Tomorrow will finish the angled and curved cuts, there aren't many but it is fiddly and fussy work. I spread some sand over the area and have swept it across all of the joints a few times. Job almost done. I guess there is 60-80 man hours in it. I had some help from my son and wife.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

It's done. Finished the angle and curve cuts, installed two pieces of steel edging and swept sand across the whole thing. Will continue sweeping sand until it gets too cold to use a broom.

This was a repair job, not a complete replacement. I needed to correct about 6 inches of settling/recession to restore proper grade. I was concerned about getting it done before winter, because I often travel for work and a lot of time gets lost. 

Area: around 20' x 20'

Labor: around 70-80 man hours with a crew of three. 1 full time, 2 part time.

Elapsed time: about 6 weeks

Materials:
3.5 yds crushed limestone (known as "millings" in this area)
1yd mason's sand (sharp sand)
94 new bricks, also known as 1 "strap". It was the smallest quantity the brick yard sold. I used half of them. All other bricks (pavers) were reused.
2 pieces of 8' steel 4" edging


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

You know it's not done until you post pictures . Glad you kept us posted on your progress


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)




----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)




----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks very nice


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks hommer.


----------

